# 625 Mountain Gun



## 45 doctor (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi all, haven't been here for a while, had to work to pay for the guns.
Anyway, here is a range report of my M625 in .45 Colt. First time out I was shooting hand loads that I used in a Ruger Hunter with 7 1/2 pipe. Loads were 250 gr. hard cast lead on top of Universal powder. At 25 yards, shooting off sandbags I was able to hold 4 to 5 inches. 
As the round count got up closer to 50, the groups started to shrink to around 2 to 3 ins.
Last week I went to my local indoor range with two handloads. The 250 grs. and a 300 gr. plated flat nose. I was shooting at about 36 ft. (bowling pin distance). The lead bullets shot great but the 300 gr. plated really impressed me. This gun and bullet combo really made me look good. 
I think I may have found a new friend in the 300 gr. Rainers. Recoil was very manageable with the 300's. Muzzle flip came straight up and the sight came right back on the next pin. Very impressed.
If you are looking for more bang for your buck (sorry for the pun), try some 300 gr. in your .45 Colt.


----------



## SDGlock23 (Jan 25, 2008)

I've had a 625-9 Mtn Gun for almost 3 years and it's excellent. Everything I've fired in it has been super accurate, practically one hole. My general do-it-all load is a 255gr cast over 9.5grs Unique. Great revolver, for sure!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't have anything in the .45 Colt and sure do like the mountain gun line.


----------

